# Teizo Matsumura



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Teizo Matsumura (1929*, 2007†)

I believe there is no thread yet for this Japanese master.

I first listened to some of his works a couple of years ago and, for some inexplicable reason, rediscovered him this morning. If there were a composer whose work should be known better, I wouldn't hesitate to suggest it be Matsumura's œuvre.

Symphony 1 (1965):






Cello Concerto (1983):






Blew me away, as they say


----------

